# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  خبر عاجل لا يحتمل التأجيل

## عاشق الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خبر عاجل لا يحتمل التأجيل 
http://www.answering-islam.org/
http://www.aboutislam.com/
http://www.thequran.com/
http://www.allahassurance.com/
هذه المواقع على الأنترنت أصدرها اليهود الإسرائليون في محاولة لهم نشر معلومات زائفة عن 
الإسلام و القرآن و الحديث على الصعيد العالمي. 
الرجاء المساهمة في نشر هذا البيان التوضيحي على أوسع نطاق ممكن
هنالك أشخاص يقومون بإرسال شاشة توقف أو حافظة شاشة
SCREEN SAVER
بها ضفادع بإسم
Budweiser Frogs
إذا قمت بتحميل هذه الشاشة في جهازك فسيقوم بتدمير القرص الصلب..
لا تقم بتحميلها تحت أي ظرف أو ضغط..
هذا يعتبر فيروس جديد.. والكثيرون لايعرفون عنه شيء.
قم بإبلاغ أصدقائك بأسرع وقت ممكن
وهو فيروس خطير جد ولا يوجد له مكافحة حالياً
كن حذرا فهناك فايروس ظهر حديثا يقوم بمسح الدرايف سي
فإذا وصلتك رسالة تحمل هذا العنوان
"Economic Slow Down in US "
فعليك حذف الرسالة فورا.. أما إذا فتحتها فسيقول لك
"Your system will restart now. do you! want to continue"
وحتى إذا اخترت " لا" فسيقوم باغلاق جهازك ولن تستطيع تشغيله مره اخرى
حاول ارسال هذا التحذير لأكبر عدد ممكن
ونشره على اكبر نطاق ممكن
حتى يتجنبوا أخطار هذا الفايروس 
يوجد فيروس جديد أكتشف حديثا و عمله هو حذف جميع محتويات القرص الصلب اذا وصلك ايميل بعنوان
"Osama Vs Bush",
أحذفه فورا , عند فتحه سوف يسألك السؤال التالي
will this war affect the world economy?".
هل سوف تؤثر هذه الحرب على إقتصاد العالم ؟
و يوجد عدة أزره اذا ضغطت على أحدها سوف يتم ايقاف النظام عندك و لن تستطيع تشغيله مره أخرى .و قد سبب هذا الفيروس عدة مشاكل في أمريكا و الهند و بعض مناطق العالم

----------


## سامراء

يعطيك العافيه اخي 
على هذا الخبر

----------

